# Mom....I am not really a dragon



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco is going to chihuahua costume party...what else could he possibly be but a sweet llittle dragon. I was surprised that he did not protest (very much)
I stood very still while mom measured.








Mom made me get on the table and take pictures








I really didn't want to stand up








OK...time to be done.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute dragon Draco.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

That is so adorable it should be illegal!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahhhh its fantastic! I adore adore adore adore him, and his little costume!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is so awesome! He looks fantastic! Love your new siggy too!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that costume is brilliant!
He is just too bloomin cute! xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That has to be the cutest little frickin dragon i have ever seen! LOL I love that outfit!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, that is perfect for Draco!!  Love the costume--he looks fab! And your siggy is great too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well just look at that sweet little Dragon! Best looking Dragon I have ever seen! He is such a handsome Man!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

omg - that is the cutest thing I've seen in a long time!!! He is a darling dragon!!! He should win a contest for that costume.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

HAHA. That costume is too cool !


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Very cute dragon Draco.


 Thank You


Amandarose531 said:


> That is so adorable it should be illegal!


I think he is adorable in int too


flippedstars said:


> Ahhhh its fantastic! I adore adore adore adore him, and his little costume!!


Thanks Kristi...he is a sweet little boy


foggy said:


> That is so awesome! He looks fantastic! Love your new siggy too!


Thanks so much.


Terri said:


> Oh that costume is brilliant!
> He is just too bloomin cute! xx


Thanks, it was easy with the sweatshirt to embellish


Dragonfly said:


> That has to be the cutest little frickin dragon i have ever seen! LOL I love that outfit!!!!


Thanks much


MChis said:


> Aww, that is perfect for Draco!!  Love the costume--he looks fab! And your siggy is great too!


I thought it was perfect for my little dragonboy


TLI said:


> Well just look at that sweet little Dragon! Best looking Dragon I have ever seen! He is such a handsome Man!


He was so happy to sit and let me take pictures.


Brodysmom said:


> omg - that is the cutest thing I've seen in a long time!!! He is a darling dragon!!! He should win a contest for that costume.


There will be about 35 adorable little chihuahuas at the party so we will see. 


jazzman said:


> HAHA. That costume is too cool !


Thanks, he puts up with my obsession with dragons.


lynx8456 said:


>


Thanks for the cute animation, very halloweeny


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

That is a cute costume and He looks sooo cute in it !


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Draco makes the cutest little dragon! I love the last picture...his expression is priceless ...lol


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Fantastic


----------

